# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Flash won't save data

## Supernova

I've got this flash game I've been playing for a while.  It's called N and it is awesome.

Now, I just downloaded this to my laptop.  Every time I launch it it gives me the request to store data from local, which I allow.  It never actually stores the save file (i.e. every time I launch it my settings and progress from last time are gone).  I went into the flash settings and manually set it to allow unlimited storeage, but still nothing.  Any ideas what the problem might be here?

----------


## Marvo

Flash is most likely trying to store the data in a place where it doesn't have the rights to store it. Either launch your flash player with administrator rights, or maybe try moving the game to your Documents folder.

----------


## Alric

Did you unzip the file? I have noticed for some games like that, you can open the zip file and play the game without extracting it from the zip file. Often time it works just fine, but causes some bugs, like not being able to save and stuff. Same things happens if instead of downloading a file, you just open from the web. It will get put in a temporary folder and will work just fine, normally til you restart your computer(Though possibly longer?). 

So make sure its not in the zip folder, or a temporary folder.

----------


## greenhavoc

your laptop is telling you to play a better game

----------

